# Crab Stuff Mushrooms



## chefrc (Jul 28, 2010)

*Crab Stuffed Mushrooms*
These are absolute heaven,,Are great as an appetizer or justa little something else to go with a main meal. You may use Tuna in water ( Drained ) in place of the Crab. Either way WOW!!

Crimini Mushroom Buttons ,Wash with a damp paper towel and pull stems out and dice finely
2 8oz Cream Cheese
1 cup Sharp Cheddar Cheese
2 Ribs Celery Finely diced
1/2 med Onion finely diced
2 Cans Crab Meat
Fine Bread Crumbs
PepperJack cheese slices, cut small enough to cover the mushrooms when baked.
2Tbsp Diced Garlic
Zest of 1/2 lemon
Butter

Mix together cream cheese, cheddar,onion,celery, crab meat ,diced mushrooms and enough bread crumbs to make it stiff. Now take the mushroom caps and add a little garlic and butter in each one, now spoon in the cheese mixture and fill them
up good.Place on a cookie sheet with room between each one and bake in a oven on 350 degrees for 30 to 40 minutes. Take them out put on your sliced pepperjack cheese and put back in the oven until cheese melts. Pull them out sprinkle on a little lemon zest,,,And ohhhh Weeee!!!!! -. You can also smoke these , but long enough to get the mushrooms almost done then add them back in with the cheese on top and when it melts they are done. Total time on my smoker took 1 hour and 15 minutes at 250-275. Enjoy

This recipe will make quite a few so you may want to start with a couple 8 oz boxes of mushrooms.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 28, 2010)

that sounds very good, going to have to try that


----------



## ak1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds very tasty!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds Tasty man - thanks for sharing a great recipe with us. Are you sure you made these? No qview may not have happened LOL


----------



## chefrc (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry No qview but I am having trouble with my old camera. When she is fixed prepare to lick your screens


----------

